# This weekend broke no contact



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

So after NC for months except for text regarding selling the house, my STBW texted me yesterday that she wanted to pick up some stuff.

I asked here when she was going to come so that I could leave the house while she was here. I left the stuff on the porch and left.

Of course, as is her typical mode, she was 1.5 hours late and pulled in just as I was arriving home.

She picked some flowers out of the flowerbed and then tried to hug me. I didn't let her. She said "I still love you..."(in a halfhearted but wistful way).

I didn't say anything back. She then started complimenting me on how good I look after losing 40 lbs. I think she was a little shocked.

She looked terrible. 

She then told me that she was moving in with the OM after her lease expires at the end of April.

She wanted to see the changes I made to sell the house, so I let her in - we spent about 10 minutes.

I feel angry that my life is being rocked like this.

Just venting.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

attheend02 said:


> So after NC for months except for text regarding selling the house, my STBW texted me yesterday that she wanted to pick up some stuff.
> 
> I asked here when she was going to come so that I could leave the house while she was here. I left the stuff on the porch and left.
> 
> ...


She was 'late', sounds like she was waiting for you to get home.

She says she 'loves you' but in a half arsed way, sounds like she was testing the waters instead of conveying true feelings, then proceeds to tell you she is moving in with another man. Yeah, that's 'love' alright, but not for you.

You look good, are in shape, and she looks like a puddle of goo, so she is testing the waters to see what her options are, just in case things don't work out with OM1.

You sound like you are holding your ground as best as can be expected, try not to beat yourself up about it, you will come out of this far better than her.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Your life will be better than it has been in many years, once the rocking part is over. Just think of how it will feel to be living free of her demands and her constant unhappiness. Your kids are grown so you wont have any reason for contact once your house is sold, so hooray for that. 

Don't let her in the house any more.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

attheend02 said:


> So after NC for months except for text regarding selling the house, my STBW texted me yesterday that she wanted to pick up some stuff.
> 
> I asked here when she was going to come so that I could leave the house while she was here. I left the stuff on the porch and left.
> 
> ...


You handled yourself well now double down on no contact. You'll be fine long term.

Sounds like you've got this.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

3Xnocharm said:


> Your life will be better than it has been in many years, once the rocking part is over. Just think of how it will feel to be living free of her demands and her constant unhappiness. Your kids are grown so you wont have any reason for contact once your house is sold, so hooray for that.
> 
> Don't let her in the house any more.


Thanks 3Xnocharm (just got the mnemonic typing it out).


I think selling the house will be a big load off. Closing on the 11th if everything goes right. Still got to figure out where I'm going to live, though.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

attheend02 said:


> Thanks 3Xnocharm (just got the mnemonic typing it out).
> 
> I think selling the house will be a big load off. Closing on the 11th if everything goes right. *Still got to figure out where I'm going to live, though.*


ANYWHERE YOU WANT TO! :wink2::laugh:


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> ANYWHERE YOU WANT TO! :wink2:


This.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

attheend02 said:


> Thanks 3Xnocharm (just got the mnemonic typing it out).
> 
> 
> I think selling the house will be a big load off. Closing on the 11th if everything goes right. Still got to figure out where I'm going to live, though.


Is she moving to the other guys city or is he moving to yours?
This will help you in deciding where to live.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> Is she moving to the other guys city or is he moving to yours?
> This will help you in deciding where to live.


She's moving back up North...

I also have blessing from my boss to work remotely, so I can literally move anywhere. I'm nervous about my job's longevity, though.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

attheend02 said:


> She's moving back up North...
> 
> I also have blessing from my boss to work remotely, so I can literally move anywhere. I'm nervous about my job's longevity, though.


You won't be tied down to anything and are only accountable to yourself now...nothing to be nervous about!


----------

